# Reformed Liturgical heritage; Is there one?



## Myson (Dec 12, 2017)

I've read somewhere about the rich liturgical heritage of the Reformed Church, but I'm having a hard time actually finding it. I know that Reformed churches preach exegetically, sing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs, and practice the Lord's Supper, but there seems to be a new wave and desire among Evangelicals and New Calvinists to have responsive readings and liturgies that mimic the Common Book of Prayer. Do Reformed Churches actually have such a rich liturgical heritage as the Common Book of Prayer or Roman or Eastern liturgies, or are the purposefully minimal, and whatever responsive readings or prayer orderings that have existed in the Reformed tradition are church specific written by the pastor? Has the Regulative Principle kept most Reformed churches from becoming as liturgical as other branches of the faith?

Lastly, is it wrong for Reformed Churches to use the Common Book of Prayer in liturgies or occasions such as marriage?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 12, 2017)

What puritans always felt was the BoCP was always just half reformed; half a reformation. Anglicans feel different, but this is the puritan board. Presbyterians defected from their owned and historic positions in the mid to late 19th century when some guys who thought they knew better thought Presbyterians should abandon their principles and re embrace the half reform? Now, you can't find a presbyterian that doesn't let loose his inner anglocatholic this time of year. Turns names and definitions on their heads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## jw (Dec 12, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What puritans always felt was the BoCP was always just half reformed; half a reformation. Anglicans feel different, but this is the puritan board. Presbyterians defected from their owned and historic positions in the mid to late 19th century when some guys who thought they knew better thought Presbyterians should abandon their principles and re embrace the half reform? Now, you can't find a presbyterian that doesn't let loose his inner anglocatholic this time of year. Turns names and definitions on their heads.


I know a few who let that little feller loose and put him to death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Myson (Dec 12, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What puritans always felt was the BoCP was always just half reformed; half a reformation. Anglicans feel different, but this is the puritan board. Presbyterians defected from their owned and historic positions in the mid to late 19th century when some guys who thought they knew better thought Presbyterians should abandon their principles and re embrace the half reform? Now, you can't find a presbyterian that doesn't let loose his inner anglocatholic this time of year. Turns names and definitions on their heads.


So, you're saying that yes it probably is a bad thing to use it, since it blurs definitions? I'm sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding your response to my question.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 12, 2017)

Presbyterians do not have such a heritage; they rejected the BoCP, not insultingly, but they did reject it. Presbyterianism viewed the English practice as half reformed, and their* later embracing of that half reform is a corruption dating to the mid to late 19th century. And yes, it was a bad thing.

*I'm talking about the main line PCUSA tradition.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Myson (Dec 12, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Presbyterians do not have such a heritage; they rejected the BoCP, not insultingly, but they did reject it. Presbyterianism viewed the English practice as half reformed, and their* later embracing of that half reform is a corruption dating to the mid to late 19th century. And yes, it was a bad thing.
> 
> *I'm talking about the main line PCUSA tradition.


Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 12, 2017)

The Reformed certainly do have a rich liturgical history. It just isn't a liturgy that's written out, verbatim, as in the Book of Common Prayer. This makes Reformed liturgy both freer and, typically, simpler.

Reformed services will tend to include the same or similar elements every week, usually in a familiar order. That's a liturgy. And especially in the Continental Reformed tradition, the order of service may reflect a gospel rhythm: the congregation hears the law and confesses its sin and then hears God's pardon and responds in song, or the congregation hears the word in preaching and then responds in a song of faith. This liturgy has also been described as a dialogue between God and his people.

It may at times call to mind the Book of Common Prayer, because it and the Anglican tradition share some common influences. Much of this model goes all the way back to Calvin.

Compared to what the Anglicans adopted, this Reformed liturgy may seem loose and hardly a liturgy at all. But compared to many of today's evangelical services that feature just a collection of songs arranged to produce a good vibe rather than to tell the gospel, followed by unrelated preaching, with maybe a prayer or two sprinkled in, the Reformed service offers a rich tradition. That may be why you've heard people speak fondly of the Reformed liturgical heritage.


----------



## Myson (Dec 12, 2017)

Jack K said:


> The Reformed certainly do have a rich liturgical history. It just isn't a liturgy that's written out, verbatim, as in the Book of Common Prayer. This makes Reformed liturgy both freer and, typically, simpler.
> 
> Reformed services will tend to include the same or similar elements every week, usually in a familiar order. That's a liturgy. And especially in the Continental Reformed tradition, the order of service may reflect a gospel rhythm: the congregation hears the law and confesses its sin and then hears God's pardon and responds in song, or the congregation hears the word in preaching and then responds in a song of faith. This liturgy has also been described as a dialogue between God and his people.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insights! Do you think this more loose form of worship was a result of a desire to be less rigid in demanding conformity in worship, or a desire to stick to the Regulative Principle? Maybe a bit of both?


----------



## Jack K (Dec 12, 2017)

Myson said:


> Thanks for your insights! Do you think this more loose form of worship was a result of a desire to be less rigid in demanding conformity in worship, or a desire to stick to the Regulative Principle? Maybe a bit of both?



I don't know the history well enough to speculate much. Certainly, the Puritans faced church- and state-imposed pressures that would cause them to treasure less rigidity. But they were also relentlessly biblical, and always on guard against Catholic excesses, so one would think they had those values in mind as well. However, there are folks on this board who understand Puritan history far, far better than I do.

I'm more inclined to think of the Continental tradition, and mention that Reformed worship came before the Anglicans. Calvin wasn't trying to be less rigid than Cranmer; Calvin came first. The Anglicans are the departure, and it seems they were a tad too comfortable with remaining Rome-like and imposing unwise rigidity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray (Dec 13, 2017)

Love this Reformed Liturgy from a sister church. Especially the absolution.

*Confession of Faith*

We, then, following the holy Fathers, all with one consent, teach men to confess one and the same Son, our Lord Jesus Christ, the same perfect in Godhead and also perfect in manhood; truly God and truly man, of a reasonable soul and body; consubstantial with the Father according to the Godhead, and consubstantial with us according to the Manhood; in all things like unto us, without sin; begotten before all ages of the Father according to the Godhead, and in these latter days, for us and for our salvation, born of the Virgin Mary, the Mother of God, according to the Manhood; one and the same Christ, Son, Lord, only begotten, to be acknowledged in two natures, unconfusedly, unchangeably, indivisibly, inseparably; the distinction of natures being by no means taken away by the union, but rather the property of each nature being preserved, and concurring in one Person and one Subsistence, not parted or divided into two persons, but one and the same Son, and only begotten, God the Word, the Lord Jesus Christ; as the prophets from the beginning have declared concerning Him, and the Lord Jesus Christ Himself has taught us, and the Creed of the holy Fathers has handed down to us.

*Greeting*

Grace and peace to you from Him who is, and who was, and who is to come, and from the seven spirits before His throne, and from Jesus Christ, who is the faithful witness, the firstborn from the dead, and the ruler of the kings of the earth. Amen.

*Call to Worship*

Psalm 107:1 (NASB)

Oh give thanks to the Lord, for He is good, For His lovingkindness is everlasting.

*Psalm of Adoration*

*Prayer of Invocation*

*Reading of the Law*

*1 Thessalonians 5:12-22 (NASB)*

12 But we request of you, brethren, that you appreciate those who diligently labor among you, and have charge over you in the Lord and give you instruction, 13 and that you esteem them very highly in love because of their work. Live in peace with one another. 14 We urge you, brethren, admonish the unruly, encourage the fainthearted, help the weak, be patient with everyone. 15 See that no one repays another with evil for evil, but always seek after that which is good for one another and for all people. 16 Rejoice always; 17 pray without ceasing; 18 in everything give thanks; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus. 19 Do not quench the Spirit; 20 do not despise prophetic utterances. 21 But examine everything carefully; hold fast to that which is good; 22 abstain from every form of evil.


*Confession of Sin*

Almighty and most merciful Father, we have erred and strayed from Your ways like lost sheep. We have offended against Your holy laws. We have left undone things which we ought to have done, and we have done those things which we ought not to have done; and there is no health in us. O Lord have mercy upon us miserable offenders and grant that we may hereafter life a godly, righteous and sober life, to the glory of Your holy name. Amen.

*Absolution*

Unto as many of you, therefore, beloved brethren, as detest your sins, and believe that you are fully pardoned through the merits of Jesus Christ, and resolve daily more to abstain from sin and to serve the Lord in true holiness and righteousness. I declare according to the command of God, that they are released in heaven from all their sins, through the perfect satisfaction of the most holy passion and death of our Lord Jesus Christ.

But as there may be some, who continue to find pleasure in sin and shame, or who persist in sin against their conscience, I declare unto such, by the command of God, that the wrath and judgment of God abides upon you, and that all your sins are retained in heaven, and finally that you can never be delivered from eternal damnation, unless you repent. Amen.

*Psalm of Thanksgiving*

*Prayer of Intercession*

*Psalm of Preparation*

*Reading of Scripture*

*Prayer for Illumination*

*Sermon*

*Psalm of Lament*

*Celebration of the Lord’s Supper*

*Psalm of Gratitude*

*Benediction*

May the God of peace, equip you with everything good for doing His will, and may he work in us what is pleasing to him, through Jesus Christ, to whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myson (Dec 13, 2017)

Ray said:


> Love this Reformed Liturgy from a sister church. Especially the absolution.
> 
> *Confession of Faith*
> 
> ...


That certainly is beautiful. Thank you for sharing! I guess my question was whether or not the Reformed tradition had laid out a prescription for liturgical services such as these, while leaving the content to be determined by the congregation, and if appropriating liturgical forms from other branches of the faith would have violated the RP.

Thanks again for sharing that content!


----------



## Ray (Dec 13, 2017)

Myson said:


> That certainly is beautiful. Thank you for sharing! I guess my question was whether or not the Reformed tradition had laid out a prescription for liturgical services such as these, while leaving the content to be determined by the congregation, and if appropriating liturgical forms from other branches of the faith would have violated the RP.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing that content!


This Particular RPCNA church has 10 Liturgy forms. But I think it’s so they won’t be wasting paper every week. All their Liturgy forms are similar. Pretty much there creed, Law, Confession of sin, are different in every form. I like to say they say the creed before the Greeting from God and call to Worship so they won’t violate the Regulative Principle. A lot of Continental Reformed Churches in my near by areas are a little similar. I like how the Minister pronounces the curse on all those who don’t repent after the absolution. Only a few churches still do that. I think it comes from the Old school Dutch Liturgies. I really wish more Presbyterian will do a LORDS Greeting and a Absolution. It gives the Believer comfort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 13, 2017)

Myson said:


> So, you're saying that yes it probably is a bad thing to use it, since it blurs definitions? I'm sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding your response to my question.



It's great for private reading and meditation (since its mostly Scripture). And it is also the finest example of the English language.

I've noticed that my extempore prayers become richer after I've spent a good time in the BCP.


----------



## SavedSinner (Dec 13, 2017)

Myson said:


> I've read somewhere about the rich liturgical heritage of the Reformed Church, but I'm having a hard time actually finding it. I know that Reformed churches preach exegetically, sing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs, and practice the Lord's Supper, but there seems to be a new wave and desire among Evangelicals and New Calvinists to have responsive readings and liturgies that mimic the Common Book of Prayer. Do Reformed Churches actually have such a rich liturgical heritage as the Common Book of Prayer or Roman or Eastern liturgies, or are the purposefully minimal, and whatever responsive readings or prayer orderings that have existed in the Reformed tradition are church specific written by the pastor? Has the Regulative Principle kept most Reformed churches from becoming as liturgical as other branches of the faith?
> 
> Lastly, is it wrong for Reformed Churches to use the Common Book of Prayer in liturgies or occasions such as marriage?


----------



## SavedSinner (Dec 13, 2017)

Just read the original Directory for Public Worship; there are no liturgical forms, only examples for guidance.


----------



## Ray (Dec 13, 2017)

SavedSinner said:


> Just read the original Directory for Public Worship; there are no liturgical forms, only examples for guidance.


From what side of the church? Continental or Presbyterian?


----------



## SavedSinner (Dec 13, 2017)

Presbyterian. On the continental side the had their "liturgical forms" which they read, e.g. 1 week prior to Lord's Supper and in the Lord's Supper, etc.


----------



## SavedSinner (Dec 14, 2017)

The reformed churches on the continent and N America used the same historic forms and church order with minor alterations, but the URC started from scratch. You never could have practiced weekly communion, for example. You had to read a long form the week before and have a communion sermon.


----------



## Ray (Dec 14, 2017)

SavedSinner said:


> The reformed churches on the continent and N America used the same historic forms and church order with minor alterations, but the URC started from scratch. You never could have practiced weekly communion, for example. You had to read a long form the week before and have a communion sermon.


My Minister reads the liturgy form every week since we practice weekly communion. Some URC’s in my region read a shorter summary form of the Original since they all pretty much practice weekly communion around here.


----------

